# Make up Trip



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

After getting the skunk yesterday I need revenge, sweet revenge. Hit up a lake near my house and caught a nice 2.5-3lb bass within the 1st 10 minutes of fishing. Wacky rigged JD Baits 4" senko did the trick:







Kept banging away with the soft plastics but only got one more tap and missed it. Switched over to jerk baits and caught four more bass, all smaller:

I was pissed about the skunk yesterday so I made my "pissed about the skunk yesterday face"





It was really sunny and if you do not set up your camera correctly you get overexposed, but neat, pictures!






This was by far my favorite day this year, the fish were relatively active and the thrill of the day was watching a decent size bass swipe at my crank bait and miss. I love the thrill I get when I see the fish hit at my lure.

Spent the last hour chasing perch and crappie and ended up with about 25 of these:






And two of these:






SWEET REVENGE FISHY FISH!


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Good job there Esquired! Glad to see the cabin fever gone.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice catchin in PA (NOT *NJ* this time)!


----------



## Zman (Mar 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> I was pissed about the skunk yesterday so I made my "pissed about the skunk yesterday face"



:lol: :lol: LOL

Nice fish man!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice catchin in PA (NOT *NJ* this time)!



You are correct SIR!


Thanks, LMAO


----------



## little anth (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet good job


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice catches!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice what color 4" senko


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice catches, have I been to this pond?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Nice what color 4" senko



Oh Sorry - Oxblood = the color of blood from an Ox?


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice fish, whatd you catch the crappie on?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Nice fish, whatd you catch the crappie on?



Earth worm


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

thats cheating


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

slim357 said:


> thats cheating



No way - I caught the worm!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

touché!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 4, 2008)

> ...I caught the worm!




How small of a hook do you need to do that, lol


----------

